# Scratched rod repair



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a few graphite rods that have some scrapes in the coating and was wondering what everyone recommends on touching up those spots


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

5min epoxy will work if you're in a hurry. Otherwise a good two-part finish is the way to go. Just make sure you have a way to keep the rod turning for a couple hours so you don't get the dreaded stalactite finish.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not in any hurry, this will be added to the winter projects. do you have a brand recommendation for the 2 part?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Threadmaster Lite.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------

